

Which links have I already viewed? - jsmcgd

This is a minor feature request: it would be nice if there was some graphical representation for links that you have visited previously e.g. a change of color, or they disappear somewhere. If this isn't possible/desirable then nay bother pal as we've all coped well enough thus far. Cheers. 
======
jmclain
a:link { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } a:visited { color:#606072;
text-decoration:none; }

------
jsmcgd
I was thinking of something that persists between logging in.

------
german
a:visited { color:#606072; text-decoration:none; }

Thanks Firebug!

